# Jan 31... A dire thought crossed my mind



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

...While gazing at the shanty in the garage, I gave some very serious thought to putting away the ice shanty,... but decided to go inside, have a beer and get my head straight! NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

mine is in the dining room. my first actual shanty. i cant bear to put it away unused. quickfish 2


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

My hub is sitting in the spare bedroom along with my rods and they will stay there until its time to head to PA for the spring trout stock. Just cant give up hope yet.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I can't get the stuff out of the truck. i've thought about it but can't do it. I would love to make the trip north but it's not in the cards.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The hotel was set up in the sun today. Just makin sure everything was good. No olds or anything since last week when I had it up for the same thing. I'll check it next week just in case. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

If you guys realy want ice put it away, I mean bury it so deep you will never find it again. Give up complete hope and start thinking spring. Thats when it sneaks in on you. I have price tags on all my stuff already. 1 man clam, 3 man clam, the vex, the camera, h20c, rods reels and even my long underware are for sale now. Yes i'm serious get it out of here. It's all replaceable next year but it's in my way this year.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll sell it when you pry it from my cold, dead, thin, wallet. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't even joke about selling my vex that would be temporary insanity I think 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't ice fish but I am pulling for you guys. I need the cold and snow to avoid a possible lay-off but its not looking good at all


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have my Clam set up in my livingroom. Maybe I should drill a hole in the floor and put a bucket of fish in the basement?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My auger,rods,sounder,and all tackle is ready.I was to be on Airboat this wknd ?.Cant talk anyone into launching there boat for a little adventure.
grand kids love playing in shanty and my blind


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine is all pack away ..................in the extra car , ready to HIT THE ROAD  tuesday for Cadillac, Michigan ! 11" of ice and growing  ! Open seat available, hotel reservations made. 50/50


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to go to Michigan with you guys but I have to save my vacation. My daughter is going to give birth to my first Grandchild in March. She lives in Boston and I won't miss that for ANYTHING! Good luck to you guys. The rest of us will be sunning our buns in tropical northeast Ohio.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats Uncle Al!!!


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

i put my shanty on a boat and fished in the rain. wish i had pics


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

gonna see people all over the lake in shantyboats gettin blowin across the lake..


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Put some pontoons on them shanties. I was nice this year and didn't post pics of me and the guys fishing in Nov. I feel for you guys, I really do. Remember though, its ohio. Just when you think its over, tou will get a month of 10-20° weather. My birthdays in March and I remember most of them being cold and snowy. Never give up hope.pi


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

thanks for the optimistic outlook that we icefisher men need...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

six more weeks of winter.happy ground hogs day


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

That sucker said we'd have an early spring last year and it didn't happen.  No trust in the hog here.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

I am thinking of Jigging the reefs early this year- 1st and 2nd week of March.
Unreal- I would like to get out 1 time this year on the ice!!!!!

I will have the big boat in at the end of march if this keeps up!!!!


----------

